# Go via Disney?



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All, Been a while since i've logged on but now have my permanent resident visa stamped in my passport so me and my family can start looking at the move date 

We are thinking of going via Florida to see some family and spend a few weeks at Disney. Has anyone else on here done this recently from London with young children who think it's a good idea? The dates we are looking at are around Feb / Mar 2016. 
I believe we will haveto go from London to Orlando(Disney)then from Orlando to Houston on to Auckland then finally down to Christchurch where we are emigrating to. We may look to do the Orlando holiday separately though. Any tips or knowledge on this would be great!

We love Disney and think it's a great opportunity to get a cheeky holiday in before we touch down in the land of long white cloud!


Thanks.


----------

